# Any Holga experts?



## doobs (Oct 20, 2007)

I've noticed a lot of Holgas taking really nice images. Mine seems to take crappy ones and it's brand new. Any tips/tricks or mods that can get a really nice image? Please, share!


----------



## ann (Oct 21, 2007)

as with any camera, it is the photographer not the camera that "makes/takes" terrific images.

with a  holga one must also take into account the lighting conditions and use a film/developer combination to match those conditions.

It might help to know what "crappy" means , post an image so we could better assist you.


----------



## doobs (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm getting some more film developed probably tomorrow, so I'll post those. I could have improved since my first roll, but I'll post some that I took a while back after some cropping and spotting.


----------



## kaiy (Nov 27, 2007)

What film are you using? Which model Holga? Where are you getting the film processed? All these variables may be contributing to your "crappy" images. For more info on use of your Holga, check out these websites:
http://www.squarefrog.co.uk/
http://www.toycamera.com/


----------



## doobs (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, this is an older thread, but I've got the Holga working fine now. It's a 120N and I figured it was because I shot FP4 in the shade. Although it was sunny, and a fine situation to shoot FP4, we ended in the shade most of the day.

Holga's workin' fine and making some great prints. Thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## Mohain (Nov 30, 2007)

Rate your film at 400 ASA and you should get good results (well, relatively speaking ). e.g. If you have 100 ASA film push it two stops in processing. I had a much higher hit rate after I found out this tip. Once you get a few good uns, you'll be hooked  :thumbup:


----------



## ann (Nov 30, 2007)

i have a good friend, who has about 7 of these cameras, they are all painted different colors. 

the represent different lighting conditions with different films and developer combinations and/or times.

his work is terrific.

IMHO, these cameras are not for beginners, as the only control one really has is with understanding lighting conditions and how to control the EI and development combinations.
which is not a beginning skill.

that is not to say that you shouldn't go out and have some fun, but just realize it isn't always as simple as just pushing a button.


----------



## doobs (Nov 30, 2007)

Mohain said:


> Rate your film at 400 ASA and you should get good results (well, relatively speaking ). e.g. If you have 100 ASA film push it two stops in processing. I had a much higher hit rate after I found out this tip. Once you get a few good uns, you'll be hooked  :thumbup:



It's more difficult to push film in a Holga, as you can not select a ISO/ASA on the camera. Therefore when push processing, you just lose your highlights.

But again, I have ran several great and clean rolls through the Holga and it's great fun. It does get somewhat boring, however.

Anywho, this thread was revived for some odd reason. Old thread.


----------

